# Not Sure What Tree It Is



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

My guess is it might some sort of maple. Here's the leaf off of the tree.


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

Might be a Box Elder. They are related to the Sugar Maple and Bees will be all over them in the spring when they are all flowered out.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

HoneyMaple said:


> Might be a Box Elder. They are related to the Sugar Maple and Bees will be all over them in the spring when they are all flowered out.


It has a different seed pod than a Box Elder.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

They look like Maple seeds.


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

Scan through the Virginia Tech angiosperm id list. The link below is for Maples (Acer), and others arranged alphabetically.

http://www.cnr.vt.edu/DENDRO/DENDROLOGY/syllabus/biglist_frame.cfm

good luck. Paul


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_maple

Looks like a red maple a.k.a. ornamental maple in our area.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

pbuhler said:


> Scan through the Virginia Tech angiosperm id list. The link below is for Maples (Acer), and others arranged alphabetically.
> 
> http://www.cnr.vt.edu/DENDRO/DENDROLOGY/syllabus/biglist_frame.cfm
> 
> good luck. Paul


Awesome site....... I think it could be a Tatarian maple.


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

Glad I could help. The VT site has been very helpful to me in the past. As time allows, take a look around its other pages as well. You might want to take your leaf - grab a few different samples particularly if they have different forms, and seed to a local extension service, nursery, or forestry department - a local may be familiar with your particular species. You'll notice that branch tips and bark are also useful in narrowing tree id. Imported ornamental varieties often skew the knowledge base however.
Paul


----------

